# Fantasia For Orchestra



## MGroland (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi guys, 
this is my latest composition:






Hope you enjoy and please give me feedback 

Greetings, Roland


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I didn't like it. If you want specific criticism, you can highlight the following:

The sections seem disconnected, there's no real development, parts of it are devoid of anything at all, and the whole thing seems like a string of sentimental cliches cribbed from movie scores.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> I didn't like it. If you want specific criticism, you can highlight the following:
> 
> Omitted out of courtesy for Mahlerian.


Indeed, it sounds very much like some of the music by Danny Elfman or Chris Vrenna.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree with what has been said so far. On the other hand, it could be an effective film or game score.


----------

